# moving furniture to usa



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi my oh and I wish to buy a holiday home in the usa, and want to move our furniture to it. Can anyone tell me how to proceed with this, and what do we need t0 produce (documents ect at the border . We will be moving the furniture from Canada:ranger:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Hi my oh and I wish to buy a holiday home in the usa, and want to move our furniture to it. Can anyone tell me how to proceed with this, and what do we need t0 produce (documents ect at the border . We will be moving the furniture from Canada:ranger:


Interesting question.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Interesting question.


yes I hope someone can help me. Someone said as long as we have an address in Canada, there should not be a problem, but we are thinking of returning to the uk and go over to the us for 4-6 months during the winter We do have a property in the uk so can prove that, but we only rent here in Canada:confused2:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

So answers to your questions concerning customs are here: http://www.cbp.gov/linkhandler/cgov/newsroom/publications/travel/moving_goods.ctt/moving.doc

But your CBP problems are far more likely to be on the immigration side than the customs one.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> So answers to your questions concerning customs are here: http://www.cbp.gov/linkhandler/cgov/newsroom/publications/travel/moving_goods.ctt/moving.doc
> 
> But your CBP problems are far more likely to be on the immigration side than the customs one.


Thanks, we live just over the border in fort erie, and shop in buffalo, I think I will ask to speak to a customs/immigration officer and explain the situation see what he says. We are Canadian Citizens, but wish to return to family in UK, and come over for part of the winter anyway, and for my kids and grandkids to use. Another question (hope you don't mind) we are going to Orlando for 3 months to look at property but need to fly home for my granddaughters first communionl,if we book flights out of orlando return on a canadian passport do we still have to fill in the esta forms? (think thats what you call them) or do we need to with a canadian passport. Will be booking flights soon so need to know. Thanks a lot:ranger:


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

dgjamison said:


> Thanks, we live just over the border in fort erie, and shop in buffalo, I think I will ask to speak to a customs/immigration officer and explain the situation see what he says. We are Canadian Citizens, but wish to return to family in UK, and come over for part of the winter anyway, and for my kids and grandkids to use. Another question (hope you don't mind) we are going to Orlando for 3 months to look at property but need to fly home for my granddaughters first communionl,if we book flights out of orlando return on a canadian passport do we still have to fill in the esta forms? (think thats what you call them) or do we need to with a canadian passport. Will be booking flights soon so need to know. Thanks a lot:ranger:


Canadian citizens makes life a whole lot easier. You don't need an ESTA as you do not travel on the VWP.

Remember the golden rules, though: never stay more than 180 days, and always spend at least as much time out of the US as you've just spent in.


----------



## dgjamison (Jul 6, 2009)

Fatbrit said:


> Canadian citizens makes life a whole lot easier. You don't need an ESTA as you do not travel on the VWP.
> 
> Remember the golden rules, though: never stay more than 180 days, and always spend at least as much time out of the US as you've just spent in.


Yes I know, to be honest, I have missed my family so much since coming back to Canada, I feel I want to spend the other 6 months at home with them, or maybe 3 months in Canada/spain and three months with my family. My daughter is talking about building a granny flat for us, so we can travel and play golf but still have a base with her. Hope it works out as it would be perfect for us all:clap2:


----------

